# What colors look best on a sorrel horse?



## Saranda

We need pictures!!

On a sorrel I love aqua, yellow, shades of beige and brown, black and hunters green.


----------



## AckwardMagic

I would totally post pictures, I just have no idea how to :I


----------



## jumanji321

One thing I heard is that red horses look best in jewel tones. So blue, purple and green are the colour groups that you will have the most success looking in. Since you like bright colours I would say aqua, teal, maaaaybe lime depending on your horse's shade of red.


----------



## AckwardMagic

Thank you both for your help! Can you tell me how to post pictures?


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

My previous horse was Sorrel, and I put her in hunter green. Looked really nice on her! And you attach photos by clicking "Go Advanced" underneath the box you type in. Then you click the little paperclip icon that is on the right of the smiley face. after you do that select browse and then select the photos you want to upload. You are able to upload few pictures at a time. hope that helps!


----------



## Red Gate Farm

It depends on the shade of sorrel. I had a sorrel mare who looked fantastic in orange but the same colour looked dreadful on my sorrel gelding.

It will be better when you post pictures


----------



## AckwardMagic

Halloweenkitty002_zpsa1a3288f.jpg Photo by ackwardchick | Photobucket . Well here is (should be) a picture of her.


----------



## AckwardMagic

And yes I know shes a bit...out of shape but that was the day i brought her home


----------



## Delaware Equestrian

My sorrel mare's "theme" is purple/lilac! Everybody has told me that they love the color on her!


----------



## AckwardMagic

Thank you  I'm really leaning to purple


----------



## smrobs

Ackward, since you've already got a photobucket account, you can just copy and paste the pictures themselves instead of c/p the link. Then, it will show up like this :wink:










Anyway, she looks like a real sweetie. My go-to color on nearly any color horse is a nice rich royal blue. It's bright enough to be flashy and I've not found a horse yet that didn't look stunning in it. Plus, it's easy to find and match tack, even from different makers. Sometimes with greens and/or purples, the shades will vary from item to item.

Are you riding english or western?


----------



## Northernstar

I have a sorrel mare, and I use _nothing_ but hunter green on her-very complimentary to a coppery coat


----------



## Saskia

For strong colours I like purple or blue on chestnuts, for a more muted colour a dark hunter green. 

I had purple for my chestnut and it was good because there was a lot available.


----------



## farmpony84

Northernstar said:


> I have a sorrel mare, and I use _nothing_ but hunter green on her-very complimentary to a coppery coat


For my sorrel I use hunter green. Been using it for 26 years on him BUT... He does look pretty awesome in a dark blue or a Royal blue as well. Green is definitely his color though.


----------



## AckwardMagic

Aha, thank you for the picture information Smrobs, and I ride western. 

I was wondering what colors might look nice on a white horse? I might be getting my uncle's unwanted white gelding and just thought as long as were on the color subject I would throw him in here.


----------



## smrobs

Royal blue on him as well :wink:. Saves having to have separate tack for both horses...providing that the same tack will fit both LOL.

Royal blue on my "almost" white horse.









And royal blue (only the reins, I got rid of that pad because I didn't like it) on my chestnut


----------



## Alexandra V

I'm a big fan of hunter green on red horses, as well as the classic white. I ride a sorrel mare at my lessons and I always try to get there early so I can get the green saddle pad hehe.


----------



## AckwardMagic

smrobs said:


> Royal blue on him as well :wink:. Saves having to have separate tack for both horses...providing that the same tack will fit both LOL.
> 
> Royal blue on my "almost" white horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And royal blue (only the reins, I got rid of that pad because I didn't like it) on my chestnut


Such pretty horses! Royal blue does look nice on them, i'll give it a try


----------



## rideverystride

My vote is for aqua or royal blue. Purple would also look good .


----------



## AckwardMagic

Thank you all for your help


----------



## Emma2003

My favorite color of tack for a sorrel is medium to dark brown. As far as saddle pads, etc. go: lilac, lime green, purple, hunter green, aqua..........If it's in the budget, buy a couple and switch it up.


----------

